# ちゃんと



## Kenshiromusou

Yo, friends.
Could you help me again?
(context)絵を描く仕事に携わるなら、デッサンやクロッキーをやってないのは、足し算や引き算ができないのと一緒ですから。(context)
*ちゃんと自分の眼で対象物を捕らえて描かないと*意昧がないんです。
Reading an interview, I realized I am not sure about this ちゃんと. I can't tell if this ちゃんと mofidies just 自分の眼で対象物を捕らえて (if you don't draw after to grasp the target properly with your own eyes...) or if it modifies the whole 自分の眼で対象物を捕らえて描かない (if you don't draw properly after to grasp the target  with your own eyes...). What you think about?
Thank you very much.


----------



## DaylightDelight

It's ambiguous.
Any of ちゃんと自分の眼で, ちゃんと対象物を捕らえて or ちゃんと描かないと work here.
However, from the word order ちゃんと自分の眼で would be the most natural in this case.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

DaylightDelight said:


> It's ambiguous.
> Any of ちゃんと自分の眼で, ちゃんと対象物を捕らえて or ちゃんと描かないと work here.
> However, from the word order ちゃんと自分の眼で would be the most natural in this case.


Even in Japanese... there are no 2, but 3 options...
友よ、もう一度ありがとうございました.


----------



## DaylightDelight

On second thought, I think ちゃんと対象物を捕らえて is more appropriate in this case.
Here the speaker is talking about what's necessary for a person to be a professional painter/drawer.  Both デッサン (from French _dessin_) and クロッキー (also from French _croquis_) are drawing exercises to get better at capturing what you are actually looking at.
So when the speaker says these trainings are important, I think he means that it is important to accurately capture what you see with your own eyes.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

In my opinion, there are two possibilities.
ちゃんと is emphasizing *a) 自分の眼で対象物を捕らえて描く or b) 描く.
*
If I remember it correctly, the officially-announced-as-"correct" answers to these kind of questions in 国語のテスト were 描く, in this case for example.
(Although, I'm not sure whether 国語のテストの模範解答 were always correct, or 描く would have been the 模範解答 in this case. )
_edit) I think the reason, why so-called 模範解答 was 描く,  is simple; 
ちゃんと is an adverb, which should modify a verb. And there is only one verb, 描く(描かない） here._


Of course, #2 and #4 make sense to me perfectly. There can be multiple interpretations.


----------



## frequency

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> _ちゃんと is an adverb, which should modify a verb._


Yes. So,

How do you 描く？


Kenshiromusou said:


> *ちゃんと捕らえて*.


You, in turn, (have to) 描く.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

DaylightDelight said:


> On second thought, I think ちゃんと対象物を捕らえて is more appropriate in this case.
> Here the speaker is talking about what's necessary for a person to be a professional painter/drawer.  Both デッサン (from French _dessin_) and クロッキー (also from French _croquis_) are drawing exercises to get better at capturing what you are actually looking at.
> So when the speaker says these trainings are important, I think he means that it is important to accurately capture what you see with your own eyes.





SoLaTiDoberman said:


> In my opinion, there are two possibilities.
> ちゃんと is emphasizing *a) 自分の眼で対象物を捕らえて描く or b) 描く.
> *
> If I remember it correctly, the officially-announced-as-"correct" answers to these kind of questions in 国語のテスト were 描く, in this case for example.
> (Although, I'm not sure whether 国語のテストの模範解答 were always correct, or 描く would have been the 模範解答 in this case. )
> _edit) I think the reason, why so-called 模範解答 was 描く,  is simple;
> ちゃんと is an adverb, which should modify a verb. And there is only one verb, 描く(描かない） here._
> 
> 
> Of course, #2 and #4 make sense to me perfectly. There can be multiple interpretations.





frequency said:


> Yes. So,
> 
> How do you 描く？
> 
> You, in turn, (have to) 描く.



友達よ、もう一度どうもありがとうございました。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

@#6
Oops! I didn't realize there were two verbs, 捕らえる and 描く.
In that case, I cannot determine ちゃんと捕らえる or ちゃんと描く.


----------



## frequency

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> I cannot determine ちゃんと捕らえる or ちゃんと描く.


ちゃんと捕らえて描かないと  A
捕らえてちゃんと描かないと B

Did Suda really mean A, not B? You need to ask him lol! An adverb usually modifies the closer verb. Did he mean B, but said A? Then it's his misspoke.

And
[Adverb --- verb te-form  ][verb]
The consequence (the second verb) by te-form.

You may wonder it is ちゃんと捕らえてちゃんと描かないと. If so, he would have naturally said so!


----------



## Kenshiromusou

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> @#6
> Oops! I didn't realize there were two verbs, 捕らえる and 描く.
> In that case, I cannot determine ちゃんと捕らえる or ちゃんと描く.


I saw, I didn't say nothing because I thought you had interpreted て描かない as one verb. I thought: "Maybe native speakers see it as one..."
Hahhahaahah. Thank you very much, my friend.


----------

